# Gaming-Notebook bis 750 Euro



## Soulcreap (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen Notebook, mit dem ich auch aktuelle Spiele wie zB CoD:Ghosts spielen kann.
Ob 15" oder 17" ist egal. Da hab ich mich noch nicht entschieden. Es kann bis zu 750 Euro kosten.
Da ich circa überhaupt keine Ahnung von Notebooks habe hoffe ich auf rege Beteiligung der Community!


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum. Ich stelle Dir hier mal einen Link für eine Notebook rein welches ich für mehr als geeignet halte. Zumindest bei deinem Budget.

Notebook: MSI GE60-2ODi585FD, Notebook schwarz/grau, FreeDOS

Ich selbst habe seit Kurzem das GT 70 von MSI und bin sehr zufrieden. Ein Bekannter von mir hat eine ähnliche Konfiguration wie das hier im Link. Empfehlen würde ich Dir hierzu ein kleine mSata-SSD auf der Du dann Windows installieren kannst. Dann hast Du die HDD frei für alles Andere. Eine geeignete SSD zeigt Dir der zweite Link.

mSata-SSD: Sandisk X110 SSD mSATA 256 GB SATA 600, Retail

Eine weitere Möglichkeit zur Aufrüstung, die man aber auch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch durchführen kann, ist der Tausch des verbauten DVD-Brenners gegen ein BlueRay- Laufwerk. Was schon alleine deswegen interessant ist, weil das Notebook über ein gutes FullHD-Display verfügt.

BlueRay-ODD: http://www.alternate.de/LG/BT30N_Slim,_Blu-ray-Brenner/html/product/1074023/?tk=7&lk=8452

Als OS ist es im Prinzip egal und obliegt Dir ob Du Windows 7 oder 8.x installierst. Ich für meinen Teil empfehle Dir 8.1, denn nachgewiesener Maßen hast Du bei BF4 unter 64-Bit bei Windows 8.1 Vorteile.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen.

MfG, Ghostmarine1871


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Januar 2014)

Ich kann mich meinem Vorposter nur anschließen:
MSI GE60 2OD-i585FD (0016GC-SKU16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der Core i5 passt wunderbar zur GTX760M, das Notebook ist spieletauglich


----------



## Soulcreap (10. Januar 2014)

Das klingt ja schonmal super. 
Das Ding hatte ich auch schonmal irgendwo gesehn, war mir allerdings nicht so sicher.
Zu der mSata-SSD.. das Ding kostet aber auch nochmal 150€ , gibts da irgendwie ne billigere Variante und muss man sowas selber einbauen oder ist das extern? Wie gesagt habe leider 0 Ahnung davon


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Januar 2014)

Du kannst auch eine kleinere SSD nehmen:
Kingston SSDNow mS200 120GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (SMS200S3/120G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die wir im Notebook verbaut. Hier mal ein Beispielbild von einem MSI-Notebook dieser Serie:
http://www.notebookinfo.de/tests/no...-mobileren-art/546/msi-ge60h-i765m2811b_8.jpg
Siehst du diese kleinen blauen Platinen? Das sind mSATAs ^^ Das Notebook hat schon zwei vorinstalliert, bei dir müssten diese Plätze dann leer sein. Einfach einstecken und los gehts. Das Windows müsstest du dann natürlich auf der SSD installieren damit du von der Geschwindigkeit profitieren willst


----------



## Soulcreap (11. Januar 2014)

Na das klingt doch nach nem Plan. Das einbauen geht ja scheinbar einfach, das sollte ich hinkriegen!
Und wie ist das mit Windows? Hab noch nen WIN 7 hier zu Haus rumfliegen. Oder sollte ich da lieber WIN 8 nehmen? Das würde mich ja auch nochmal ordentlich was kosten..


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Januar 2014)

Win 7 sollte eigentlich reichen, ist nen ausgereiftes Betriebssystem.


----------



## Soulcreap (12. Januar 2014)

Nun ist der Laptop 50 Euro teurer geworden und übersteigt mein Budget mit der SSD zusammen dann doch ein wenig zu sehr. Könnte man mir auch noch was andres empfehlen?


----------



## _chiller_ (12. Januar 2014)

Tja da gibts noch dieses Notebook:
Acer Aspire V3-772G-54204G50Makk, GeForce GTX 760M, Windows 8 (NX.M8SEG.016) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder dieses:
MSI GX60-A10897287 (0016FK-SKU2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die Grafikkarte ist extrem schnell, die APU extrem langsam ^^


----------



## Soulcreap (13. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe _chiller_  und natürlich auch vielen Dank für die Hilfe von dir Ghostmarine1871  
Das hat mir sehr geholfen und ich werde mir nun doch den von euch als erstes vorgeschlagenes Notebook bestellen und mir eine 60GB SSD reinsetzen!

MfG
der überaus dankbare Soulcreap


----------



## _chiller_ (13. Januar 2014)

Kleiner Tipp noch: Nimm besser gleich eine mit 120GB, die sind kaum teurer aber deutlich schneller


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (13. Januar 2014)

Soulcreap schrieb:


> Nun ist der Laptop 50 Euro teurer geworden und übersteigt mein Budget mit der SSD zusammen dann doch ein wenig zu sehr. Könnte man mir auch noch was andres empfehlen?


 
Ist doch auch kein großes Problem. Die SSD kannst auch später kaufen und läßt dein Betriebssystem dann später einfach nur umziehen. Programme dafür gibt es auch kostenlos zum z.B. HDClone 4.3. Hätte dann auch den Vorteil das Du dir die größer SSD (256 GB) zusammensparen könntest.



Soulcreap schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe _chiller_ und natürlich auch vielen Dank für die Hilfe von dir Ghostmarine1871
> Das hat mir sehr geholfen und ich werde mir nun doch den von euch als erstes vorgeschlagenes Notebook bestellen und mir eine 60GB SSD reinsetzen!
> 
> MfG
> der überaus dankbare Soulcreap


 
Nix zu danken. Du wirst die Wahl alleine vom Klang her nicht bereuen. Im Übrigen muß ich _chiller_ aber recht geben mit seinem Rat zur 120er.


----------

